# Woodworm Powerdry Polo Shirts



## GB72 (Sep 10, 2012)

In the current economic climate most of us are looking to save a few quid where we can and I am no exception. I used to be happy to buy any old polo shirt from my local supermarket until I was bought a decent branded one for Xmas. I was converted, the better quality material and the moisture wicking made it more comfortable for the whole round and the overall quality was head and shoulders above my previous Asda specials. Problem is that I wanted more of these now but was not happy paying Â£30 or more a shot.

Following comments on here, and having tried the brand before, I had a punt and bought a a pack of 3 for the bargain price of Â£20.00. I was more than impressed with the shirts when they arrived. The material and quality was a match for most of the big named brand shirts that I had tried and here was I getting 3 shirts for less than the price of one. These have been worn loads over the last 3 months and have not lost their colour or shape. In fact you can wash them, hang them up to dry on a hanger and they are perfect to wear in a couple of hours. 

I have since added a pack of the striped versions. OK, I really had to splash out on these at a huge Â£19 for 2 but they are worth the extra. The quality is a step up from the standard version and they look superb in black and cream stripe and light blue and white. 

These really are the bargain of the year for me. I have cleared out my cheap, shapeless supermarket shirts and I have replaced them all with top quality replacements for Â£40.00. What more could you want.


----------



## full_throttle (Sep 10, 2012)

exceptional value for not much money.

Have had woodworm shirts since I started playing, 2 years later they still look tidy.


----------



## PIng (Sep 10, 2012)

Are they cotton or polyester? Can't stand polyester.


----------

